
CEOs or CTOs that still write code - playing_colours
Do you know talented engineers who became CTOs &#x2F; CEOs &#x2F; etc. and still very much into coding, technology? I am very interested to read about them, their blogs, Twitter, get inspiration and understanding on how they manage to lead teams, think about big picture, define technical strategy for companies, and, at the same time go deep into tech, coding? Say, people like John Carmack?
======
aylmao
I heard that Anthony Casalena, CEO of Squarespace, was quite involved on the
technical aspects even as of some years ago.

I saw some interview somewhere and he was talking about a DB sharing operation
that was ongoing and had him busy. I can't remember the year of the interview;
maybe around 2013? Seems like a long time ago but Squarespace was founded in
2003.

He doesn't have much on GitHub but he did update his dotfiles as of a year
ago.

[https://github.com/acasalena/dotfiles](https://github.com/acasalena/dotfiles)

------
ocdtrekkie
I am pretty sure the CEO of FastMail still digs in pretty deep, given the
content of blog posts he pens and a response to a support request I got once.
He's also active on HN, so perhaps he will confirm/deny. :P

I am trying to think of anyone else I can think of who I could comfortably say
is "a CEO" and who I'm confident still "writes code".

------
gringoDan
DHH (creator of Ruby on Rails) is the CTO of Basecamp and an overall
fascinating person. He writes on Medium about coding and has mentioned in
interviews that he still enjoys "writing code"

[https://twitter.com/dhh](https://twitter.com/dhh)

